# Änderungen an php.ini werden nicht übernommen



## Stehlampe (5. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

einer derjenigen, die ein Web auf meinem Server liegen haben, wünscht sich den Zend Optimizer. Ich habe da nichts gegen und habe den Zend Optimizer runtergeladen und installiert. Danach brav den Apache neu gestartet und dann mal ein PHPINFO aufgerufen. Leider wird da der Zend Optimizer nicht als Installiert aufgeführt. Als zuständige php.ini wird /etc/php5/cgi/php.ini im phpinfo aufgeführt 

Die für Zend erforderlichen Zeilen stehen auch da drin. 

Neugierig machte ich mal händisch eine Änderung in der Datei (asp_tags auf ON gestellt) und startete darauf hin den Apache neu und dann verdutzt festzustellen, das die Änderung nicht übernommen wurde ;-( Die asp_tags waren dort immer noch "Off". 

Anscheinend wird entgegen der phpinfo.php eine andere php.ini verwendet. Wie kann das sein?

Ich benutze ISPConfig 2


----------



## Till (6. Juni 2009)

Dann hast Du die falsche php.ini geändert. Versuch es doch mal mit der /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini


----------



## Stehlampe (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo Till,

das hatte ich zuerst auch in Verdacht. 
Ich habe mehrere php.ini Files gefunden und die Zend Zeilen dann mal Prophylaktisch überall eingegeben. Komischerweise ohne Erfolg.

Update:
Ich habe gerade mal nacheinander eine nach der anderen php.ini umbenannt und jedes mal den Apache neu gestartet. Was soll ich sagen. Alle php.ini Files in php.old umbenannt und trotzdem läuft php noch *kreiiiisch*

Die httpd.conf ist übrigens komplett leer. Ist das Absicht?


----------



## Till (8. Juni 2009)

PHP läuft auch komplett ohne php.ini, das ist also nicht so aussagekräftig.

Verwendest Du mod_php oder suphp?



> Die httpd.conf ist übrigens komplett leer. Ist das Absicht?


Das ist bei vielen aktuellen Linux Distributionen so, der apache hat seine Konfiguration in der apache2.conf datei.


----------



## Stehlampe (9. Juni 2009)

Jetzt wirds ganz komisch.
Als Pfad für die php.ini wird mir "/etc/php5/cgi" in meiner phpinfo.php angezeigt.

Als Pfad für weitere ini Dateien der Pfad "/etc/php5/cgi/conf.d/".
Darin liegen auch eine Menge ini Files.

Wenn ich nun in der /etc/php5/cgi/php.ini eine Änderung vornehme (z.B. das setzen von asp_tags auf "On", so wird dies beim Aufruf meiner phpinfo.php nicht reflektiert. Da steht das dann immer noch auf "Off".

Kopiere ich jedoch irgendein File namens "tralala.ini" nach /etc/php5/cgi/conf.d/ so wird dies beim aufruf der phpinfo.php angezeigt.

Ich habe ALLE php.ini Files mal testweise umbenannt...was soll ich sagen. PHP läuft dennoch. Irgendwie gehen mir die Ideen aus.

Die php.ini Files habe ich durch "updatedb" und "locate php.ini" lokalisiert und dabei diverse gefunden. Aber egal ob ich dort was hinzufüge, verändere oder entferne. Die Änderungen reflektieren sich nicht, wenn ich die phpinfo.php aufrufe.


----------



## Till (9. Juni 2009)

> Ich habe ALLE php.ini Files mal testweise umbenannt...was soll ich sagen. PHP läuft dennoch.


Das ist doch ganz normal, hatte ich oben schon geschrieben. PHPÜ läuft auch komplett ohne php.ini

Beantworte doch mal meine Fragen wenn Du möchtest Dass ich Dir weiterhelfe.


----------



## Stehlampe (9. Juni 2009)

Ich nutze (unwissend) SuPHP wie sich herausstellte. Und genau da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer. 

Boah bin ich blöd.

Nach Tagelanger Sucherei bin ich dann mal durch "Extreme-Googling" auf den Trichter gekommen, das jedes Webhosting eine eigene php.ini hat und man eine php.ini in das entsprechende Hosting kopieren und dem entsprechenden User zuweisen muss. Kaum hatte ich das gemacht, war alles im Lot.

Kaum hatte ich eine meine php.ini in mein Hosting geschoben meldete phpinfo.php auf fröhlich das mein Zend Optimizer installiert wäre. Änderungen an der im hosting befindlichen php.ini werden auch reflektiert. 

Sehe ich das richtig, das man keine globale php.ini hat? Ich müsste also jedem, der Zend Optimizer benutzen möchte, eine eigene php.ini in sein Hosting kopieren?


----------



## Till (10. Juni 2009)

Bei suphp hast Du auch eine globale php.ini, und zwar die in /etc/php5/cgi funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei. Unwissend kann man suphp bei ispconfig an sich nicht drauf haben, da es nicht der standard ist und Du es manuell installiert haben musst


----------



## Stehlampe (10. Juni 2009)

Hi Till,

ich habe den Server so wie er ist gemietet. Lediglich ISPConfig habe ich nachinstalliert. Der Rest war schon drauf. Naja, somit also auch SuPHP.
Also irgendwie doch unwissentlich.

Änderungen an der  /etc/php5/cgi/php.ini bekomme ich nicht reflektiert. Leider.


----------

